# well the 7950X didn't last long...



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

so... i got my 7950X around a week ago and had often BSODs and general instability across the board. (Games, Low loads, idle)

i thought my Curve Optimizer was a bit too aggressive. dropped it from -25 to -20, then to -15 and then to -10. still crashes.
verified memory stability over night (memtest ran to 1100% with no errors.) and now i thought about running core cycler. 
latest bios, fresh windows installation, RAM at 4400 jedec speeds and everything 100% stock. 
Core 0, 2, 4, 6 and 14 are unstable at stock speeds and needs a plus 10 to 15 CO to not imediately error out.
i borrowed a 7700X from a friend and it works perfectly fine in my system. it's the 7950X.

i think that i'll not buy another product from AMD after many years of constant problems.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Dec 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> so... i got my 7950X around a week ago and had often BSODs and general instability across the board. (Games, Low loads, idle)
> 
> i thought my Curve Optimizer was a bit too aggressive. dropped it from -25 to -20, then to -15 and then to -10. still crashes.
> verified memory stability over night (memtest ran to 1100% with no errors.) and now i thought about running core cycler.
> ...



does it error on Y-cruncher & prime95 too ?
If it's doing it at all stock even with PBO off, AMD would most likely send you a replacement cpu.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> does it error on Y-cruncher & prime95 too ?


y cruncher crashes the whole system within 15 seconds.
and this is P95 AVX2 small fft (single core)


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Dec 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> y cruncher crashes the whole system within 15 seconds.
> and this is P95 AVX2 small fft (single core)


See if you can RMA it from where you bought it, if not try AMD directly.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> See if you can RMA it from where you bought it, if not try AMD directly.


i just send it back to amazon.


----------



## lsevald (Dec 29, 2022)

What motherboard do you have? I got a 7950x and an Asus B650E-E, and I had to lower Vcore (-0,015V offset, helped with the instant reboots), and add positive CO (helped making P95 stable) on some cores to make mine P95, 1 Core 1 Thread, AVX2 smallest FFT stable (ish), work in progress, but it can run many iterations of corecycler with no errors now, where as before it would reboot or BSOD (@bios defaults). I suspect it just boosts too high for AVX2 single core/thread, and hopefully AMD will fix it  I also hate how different the CCD's behave:


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

X670 Aorus Elite.
completely unacceptable imo. a CPU must be 100% stable 24/7 in the hardest stress imaginable. and i can't even play games properly... Overwatch 2 and BF1 BSODs within a couple minutes.


----------



## lsevald (Dec 29, 2022)

I agree, not acceptable. This platform has a few wrinkles AMD needs to iron out.


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (Dec 29, 2022)

Teething problems are to be expected when a new platform is released. I can remember quite well what problems I had with intel when I got my Pentium II. The motherboard came with an unstable beta bios and the system did also crash on a regular basis. To fix the problem I had to get a replacement for the motherboard.

Maybe your CPU is just a real lemon, as others said: RMA it. If you ordered the parts online you might still be within the two week window to return them all and get an intel replacement system. Instead of posting on a forum I would have simply returned everything.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

Hofnaerrchen said:


> Instead of posting on a forum I would have simply returned everything.


i mean you don't have to read it or comment on it.

"teething problems" 
when was the last time that AMD had a product launch that was not a complete mess...


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> so... i got my 7950X around a week ago and had often BSODs and general instability across the board. (Games, Low loads, idle)
> 
> i thought my Curve Optimizer was a bit too aggressive. dropped it from -25 to -20, then to -15 and then to -10. still crashes.
> verified memory stability over night (memtest ran to 1100% with no errors.) and now i thought about running core cycler.
> ...


If everything crashes so fast despite being in stock settings, don't bother with the system and processor, I think, send it directly to RMA.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 29, 2022)

I don't like Core Cycler. It tells me my 5900X is unstable even though it is not..


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 29, 2022)

Did you encounter these errors after you OCd it? Maybe the CPU was fine until you killed it? Also, can't you just RMA it and get another one? A BIOS update might also help.

Like I've said before, OC on any modern CPU is completely pointless.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 29, 2022)

AM4 had L3 cache issues for months after release, AM5 is a new platform so I expect it to have issues which is why I'm sticking with AM4 for the moment. If it is an issue with the cpu report it to AMD and RMA it for a dif one to see if it also has issues. You may need to wait for a bios update for stability.

I don't run core cycler but I do use P95 to test for stability. If it takes a positive core offset to get you stable do it.


----------



## Tropick (Dec 29, 2022)

I've never had good experiences messing with curve optimizer, it's only ever caused me headaches. Enabling PBO, bumping the load line calibration, and making sure my heatsink is pasted well has been my MO since the 5600X. I've never understood people slamming an all core -30 and then scratching their heads when their CPU loses stability.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 29, 2022)

Just before you rma the cpu. I asume you have tryed reset bios to default settings.

If there are a newer bios version for your motherboard, have you updated it?

You said that a 7700x works flawless, so yes it could be your cpu. It's just that a defective cpu is so incredibly rare. Before rma I would also if possible, try the cpu in another system. Also I would take a look at the motherboard vrm temp. A 7950X stress the board more than a 7700x do. But to really be sure 7950X is defective. There is really only one way. Test it in another system. But be sure that board is up to the task with cooling and vrm. Your friends pc might have a cheaper board since I only has a 7700x. The cheapest boards tend to cheap out on cooling on vrm or make the VRM insufficient to handle load from a 7950X. 7950X can go for up to 230 watt at full load. Also a last step, tjeck bios for any enhancement activated. Motherboard manufacturers has the tendency to put example core enhancements on from stock, but it also means the cpu running out of its stock operating area. With can make the cpu unstable as well. 

Else this is one of the hazard by going first to a new platform. You becoming a geniu pig for testing in the wild.

Adopting new hardware in the beginning, is the risk you will have to deal with. Am5 is not alone, Intel has had its issues as well. As of lately we can take nvidia firehazaard adapter for rtx 4090 or that many cards has coil whine and worse than normally, but amd is no saint here. It assumes that amd 7900 xtx reference card has temperature issues that makes the card thermal throttle. Adapting early, is not with out risk.


----------



## The King (Dec 29, 2022)

Are you running the latest BIOS for the board that was released 2 days ago?








						X670 AORUS ELITE AX (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				





Test your 7950X in your friends PC if that is possible and if it exhibits the same behavior then you will know for sure the CPU has an issue.


----------



## Tropick (Dec 29, 2022)

Hofnaerrchen said:


> I am using a Ryzen system without ANY problems for 5 years now.
> 
> You obviously did not start this thread to get any help, just to troll.... von daher wär es vielleicht sinnvoll du würdest selbiges einfach tun.... Dich trollen.
> 
> Da du nicht an vernünftigen Umterhaltungen interessiert zu sein scheinst, werd' ich Deinem "Rat" folgen und Deine Beiträge zukünftig einfach ignorieren. Mir wird dadurch mit Sicherheit nichts weltbewegendes entgehen.



This is my same experience, haven't had any issues whatsoever. No USB dropout problems, driver problems, or power problems. The _only_ issue I've ever had with my AM4 system was a bad BIOS release by Gigabyte that broke PBO support on my old 5600X for a few months, which was fixed by another BIOS update.

Now I have a 5800X3D and 6950XT and haven't had a single issue that wasn't caused by me messing around with settings too much  I think a lot of these problems come from people using subpar power supplies. I've never had an issue with Seasonic/Super Flower gear though


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi,
Pity maybe a x3d will work


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 29, 2022)

@GerKNG can you run ycruncher using stress test option and set affinity to only individual cores while testing? If it's boosting properly and still stable through BKT/BBP/SFT tests, you're probably okay.

You are running a custom corecycler config so I just don't have much of a reference of where it stands.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> @GerKNG can you run ycruncher using stress test option and set affinity to only individual cores while testing? If it's boosting properly and still stable through BKT/BBP/SFT tests, you're probably okay.
> 
> You are running a custom corecycler config so I just don't have much of a reference of where it stands.


any kind of load on the mentioned cores is unstable.
i can set world of warcraft to core 0 only and it locks up within a minute.

y cruncher, P95 without AVX, cinebench single core. doesn't matter


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> any kind of load on the mentioned cores is unstable.
> i can set world of warcraft to core 0 only and it locks up within a minute.
> 
> y cruncher, P95 without AVX, cinebench single core. doesn't matter



Sounds like an immediate RMA if you need positive CO just to stabilize......still, I'm surprised this bad CPU streak has followed you even to a new platform. Unfortunate


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> any kind of load on the mentioned cores is unstable.
> i can set world of warcraft to core 0 only and it locks up within a minute.
> 
> y cruncher, P95 without AVX, cinebench single core. doesn't matter



It shouldn't be this complicated, I think you made the right move refunding and going to Raptor Lake.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Sounds like an immediate RMA if you need positive CO just to stabilize......still, I'm surprised this bad CPU streak has followed you even to a new platform. Unfortunate


well i am not alone with this problem.
yesterday in a stream from buildzoid there were people in the chat with the exact same problem (one had already three 7700Xs)


----------



## HD64G (Dec 29, 2022)

So, a faulty CPU.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> It shouldn't be this complicated, I think you made the right move refunding and going to Raptor Lake.


yeah... i am just sick of it.
they try to copy NVidia and release absolute trash.
now they get competition from Alder Lake and bin their chips with cinebench just to get a "16 Core MoNsTeR" on the shelves.



HD64G said:


> So, a faulty CPU.


again... yep.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2022)

Tropick said:


> This is my same experience, haven't had any issues whatsoever. No USB dropout problems, driver problems, or power problems. The _only_ issue I've ever had with my AM4 system was a bad BIOS release by Gigabyte that broke PBO support on my old 5600X for a few months, which was fixed by another BIOS update.
> 
> Now I have a 5800X3D and 6950XT and haven't had a single issue that wasn't caused by me messing around with settings too much  I think a lot of these problems come from people using subpar power supplies. I've never had an issue with Seasonic/Super Flower gear though


Sounds to me Gigabyte is the problem lol

I have pity on the OP...


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 29, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sounds to me Gigabyte is the problem lol



yep, my Gigabyte mobo's have given me nothing but headaches, never buying them again. I went back to MSI recently and it has been rock solid since day 1.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> yep, my Gigabyte mobo's have given me nothing but headaches, never buying them again. I went back to MSI recently and it has been rock solid since day 1.


I saw a 990 FXA-UD5 have 5 different revisions. To me it seems GA dgaf about it's user base.

This is why a new platform should be waited upon for 3-6 months. I'm sure intel has had faults with every release as amd has, but with the bias here it gets swept under the rug.

I say just RMA the damn cpu instead of continuing to bitch about it and move forward


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sounds to me Gigabyte is the problem lol


but another Zen 4 Chip runs 100% stable and overclocks well in the same system.



eidairaman1 said:


> I'm sure intel has had faults with every release as amd has


100% error free experience with every single architecture since the Pentium 4 550 (first HT chips)
only Anti Cheat software had issues with Alder Lake for a while and it clock stretched until another bios released a week after launch.
meanwhile on AMD i haven't had a single Ryzen System that was 100% functional. (FX and earlier was fine)

this is my personal CPU History (problems are listed as well)

AMD:
Phenom II X4 840
Phenom II X6 1100T
FX 6350
FX 8350
Ryzen 5 2600
Ryzen 7 2700x
Ryzen 5 3600 (CPU connected M.2 SSDs corrupt within minutes across all boards)
Ryzen 7 3800X (zero OC headroom. not even 25 Mhz PBO Offset)
Ryzen 5 5600
Ryzen 5 5600X
Ryzen 7 5800X (2x) (1x non stop crashing system across all boards)
Ryzen 7 5800X3D (2x) (1x died after 4 months)
Ryzen 9 5900X (2x) (1x unstable at idle on all boards)
Ryzen 9 5950X ( only runs 3600mb/s RAM in 1:2 Mode)
Ryzen 9 7950X (unstable at stock speeds in SC loads on Core 0,2,4,6 and 14)

Meanwhile all my Intel CPUs:
Intel:
Pentium 4 550
Core 2 Duo E6400
Core 2 Quad Q6600
Core i5 2500K
Core i5 4690
Core i5 4690K (killed on my first delid attempt)
Core i7 4790
Core i7 4770K
Core i5 6600K
Core i7 7700K
Core i5 8600K
Core i7 8086K
Core i5 9600K
Core i9 9900K
Core i5 10400F
Core i5 10600KF
Core i7 10700K
Core i9 10900F
Core i9 10850K
Core i9 10900KF
Core i5 11600K
Core i3 12100F
Core i5 12600K
Core i7 12700K
Core i7 13700K
not a single dud and 100% stable.

Ryzen is the culprit. just like everything after GCN 5/Polaris which was so awful and beyond broken that not even fanboys defended it anymore.


----------



## The King (Dec 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> but another Zen 4 Chip runs 100% stable and overclocks well in the same system.


Oh really? No credit should go to AMD here I guess for a 100% stable CPU that overclocks clocks well.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 29, 2022)

I still don't understand.

1. You concluded the CPU was faulty after it failed your own CO settings, and only then you reverted back to stock. Did you try it at stock before you applied CO by any chance?
2. What about a BIOS update? My board was an absolute mess before AGESA 1.0.0.4, but now it's fine.
3. What are your RAM settings and SoC voltage?
4. Have you tried the CPU in a different board?

I mean no offense, but I see a typical case of senseless overclocking, and then blaming the CPU for failing. I've never ever had a CPU fail on me in the 20 years I've been building PCs.

Maybe stock settings aren't your enemy, guys. Just sayin'.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 29, 2022)

Once again, do not turn this into another AMD vs Intel shenanigan and stick to the nature of the thread


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 29, 2022)

Lmao what is this, the AMD Character assassination smear campaign thread? Hey if this is all true, that sucks that you got hardware issues relating to AMD, but it's obvious you've moved on to Intel Raptor-Lake and having no issues, problem solved. You give me Ryan Shroud vibes for some reason lol.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 29, 2022)

Man I thrashed all of my Ryzen chips and they all still pull strong. 2 of them are launch or near launch Zen 3 parts. Wonder if you were pushing unstable mem or or something.


----------



## Braegnok (Dec 29, 2022)

I've been running AM5 system since launch, and have had zero issues.




If your not stable in default settings,.. adjusting settings will most likely cause stability issues going forward.

You need to get your system stable in default settings. Before adjusting, overclocking system.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Man I thrashed all of my Ryzen chips and they all still pull strong. 2 of them are launch or near launch Zen 3 parts. Wonder if you were pushing unstable mem or or something.


i don't overclock ram. i verify XMP with 1200% memtest, testmem5 and ycruncer vst.
neither do i overclock them beyond the stock fit voltage with PBO (1x scalar, Curve Optimizer and clock offsets)


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> well i am not alone with this problem.
> yesterday in a stream from buildzoid there were people in the chat with the exact same problem (one had already three 7700Xs)


You know that anecdotally that makes sense as that channel is all about Overclocking. Which is something with the density of the CPU could lead to problems if you are asking the chip to do something that it can but would not unless extreme circumstances. There are also other factors like MB. I will speak about Gigabyte. They like to turn the voltage on their boards higher than what is reported in software. This can lead to issues when you try to OC or undervolt. This has been prevalent on Gigabyte boards for at least 10 years. This is a brand new platform on top of that. X370 was not the stablest either but X470 was much better. The fact that eco modes have little to no effect on performance means they should be run at stock even if you think you know what you are doing trying to acheive things that you see online.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> They like to turn the voltage on their boards higher than what is reported in software


please elaborate further.
what kind of magic does gigabyte use to trick the readout of the on die VCore like VRVout back then on intel. (which was almost gigabyte exclusive and within 2% of an oscilloscope measurement)
and now the SVI3 TFN sensor which goes into 1mv steps and is basically 100% accurate.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Dec 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> but another Zen 4 Chip runs 100% stable and overclocks well in the same system.
> 
> 
> 100% error free experience with every single architecture since the Pentium 4 550 (first HT chips)
> ...



Did you change boards threw all that, & any new installs of Windows ever ?


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> please elaborate further.
> what kind of magic does gigabyte use to trick the readout of the on die VCore like VRVout back then on intel. (which was almost gigabyte exclusive and within 2% of an oscilloscope measurement)
> and now the SVI3 TFN sensor which goes into 1mv steps and is basically 100% accurate.


I will use the CPU voltage as an example. When I had my Gigabyte Gaming 7 OC my 3600x would run at 1.4 volts. If I tried to drop that to 1.25 (Which every Asus, MSI, As Rock board allowed) the system would hang. Ok so I used Ryzen software at the BIOS level to set it and guess what HWinfo reported as voltage? You could also look at MB reviews and see how Gigabyte boards are a little faster at CPU intensive tasks when running stock. I am not a technician and don't have access to monitoring hardware but I have built more than a few PCs over the years using every vendor and Gigabyte has a much higher Gremlin rate than the rest of them. I can't say that the newest Gigabyte boards exhibit this behaviour but I can tell you that their GPUs still don't apply enough Thermal Paste from the factory. Which is why Gigabyte boards are at least 5% less than all other vendors regardless of where the card is in the stack.


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 29, 2022)

My 7950X has been rock solid stable since day 2.
Day 1 i was having some weird BSOD, which oddly went away after changing the mode on my case fans from AUTO to PWM..  shouldnt have anything to do with it but here we are 2 months later and still rock solid.

I need to get some popcorn for this thread though


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 29, 2022)

Takes time to get an average of failure rates.
Ryzen 5000 series is said to be as high as 3% to 5%.

After some time, this gathered data may change.

Manufacturing yields are not always great when in a hurry to produce the hardware.

It's not like the old days where they'd bin a bunch of models of the same core.
1200+, 1300+ 1400+, 1500+ and so forth, are days gone.

So all 3/4 model Ryzen chips being released at max boost = higher failure rates. (IMO)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 29, 2022)

I am curious what was the max temps when the CPU was working normally?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> but another Zen 4 Chip runs 100% stable and overclocks well in the same system.
> 
> 
> 100% error free experience with every single architecture since the Pentium 4 550 (first HT chips)
> ...



These are systems I have owned or been an IT support of)

Slot 1 Celeron 333
423 400 1.7 Williamette (Pos)
478 533 Northwood 2.4 (Pos)
462 3200 and XP-M 2500
Sig Rig

Brothers: 370  1.0 P3 (POS)
AM3 555BE Unlocked to 965BE

Grandfathers:
Rambus P4 (POS), then DDR P4.

FM1 Athlon



Built a Ryzen 7 5800 last year with Windows 11 and there have been no issues, ram at 3600.


----------



## Vario (Dec 29, 2022)

I hope the Raptor Lake treats you better. I am very happy with my Alder Lake.


----------



## thegnome (Dec 29, 2022)

I haven't been satisfied either with my 5600x, bad silicon lottery sure, but it ran 5 months on -8 CO, now just -5 due to BSODs happening again at idle. Not to mention every day it hangs for half a second and continues as normal. Besides that also just general temp problems even with a few background apps its very high idle temps (50-60) on 360 AIO, full load it's luckily good though. Kind of tired of Ryzen in terms of these kinds of problems and will likely switch to Intel next time around if they keep their shit together.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 29, 2022)

I will probably go with Intel next round, but AM4 has been an absolute blast for me. Absolutely solid. As good as my Intel's before. I kicked the shit out of it many times trying to keep up with some of you


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I will probably go with Intel next round, but AM4 has been an absolute blast for me. Absolutely solid. As good as my Intel's before. I kicked the shit out of it many times trying to keep up with some of you


Same. 

AMDs AGESA is laughable but fun to tune.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 29, 2022)

thegnome said:


> I haven't been satisfied either with my 5600x, bad silicon lottery sure, but it ran 5 months on -8 CO, now just -5 due to BSODs happening again at idle. Not to mention every day it hangs for half a second and continues as normal. Besides that also just general temp problems even with a few background apps its very high idle temps (50-60) on 360 AIO, full load it's luckily good though. Kind of tired of Ryzen in terms of these kinds of problems and will likely switch to Intel next time around if they keep their shit together.


It might sound weird, but I have generally found the full-die (that is, 8 or 16 core) Ryzens easier to tame. It has to do with 6-core chips having higher heat density, I guess.

The only exception is the R3 3100 which runs cool with a £1 slab of aluminium slapped onto it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> i don't overclock ram. i verify XMP with 1200% memtest, testmem5 and ycruncer vst.
> neither do i overclock them beyond the stock fit voltage with PBO (1x scalar, Curve Optimizer and clock offsets)



I had some ram that was stable passed memtest to 1000%, passed aida64 stability tests, prime95, but it would not pass the hardest test of all, playing Dishonored 2 or Dishonored Death of the Outsiders, every other game ran fine. For some reason those two games are very very sensitive to ram OC's, and your ram isn't stable unless you can boot and play those two games.  @ir_cow should probably add Dishonored 2 to hit ram testing lineup for this very reason. lol computers are nuts, I gave up


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Dec 29, 2022)

Lionheart said:


> Lmao what is this, the AMD Character assassination smear campaign thread? Hey if this is all true, that sucks that you got hardware issues relating to AMD, but it's obvious you've moved on to Intel Raptor-Lake and having no issues, problem solved. You give me Ryan Shroud vibes for some reason lol.


God forbid there is some pushback against all the Ryzen hype. I have never been anti-AMD or an Intel fanboy but I am never buying a new (pre-Zen is fine) AMD CPU again until they make some *big* changes. And for me personally one of those is kicking ASMedia to the curb but it goes beyond that obviously as this very thread shows. I don't get all the fawning over Lisa Su. To me it seems they have traded reliability and stability for hype and performance, trying to chase Intel. Again, I am not loyal to any brand, I don't have any problem with buying a Radeon GPU, for example, and most of all I hope for more competition in the desktop and laptop space so I don't have to buy from either of the big two (and no, Qualcomm does not count).


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 30, 2022)

I guess i'm just lucky, Both my Ryzen's have been rock solid stable (my 7950x and my old 3900x)
The 3900x is now in my ESXi server running around 20 Virtual machines 24/7 and before i rebooted it this last time it had 184 days uptime.

My alderlake system has also been rock solid, sans a little early on teething issues which is expected for a new platform from either side really.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Dec 30, 2022)

Psychoholic said:


> I guess i'm just lucky, Both my Ryzen's have been rock solid stable (my 7950x and my old 3900x)
> The 3900x is now in my ESXi server running around 20 Virtual machines 24/7 and before i rebooted it this last time it had 184 days uptime.
> 
> My alderlake system has also been rock solid, sans a little early on teething issues which is expected for a new platform from either side really.



For my part, I was never particularly lucky with Ryzen, despite really enjoying my CPU. I ran into every major problem along the way. 4 years and five hardware generations into socket AM4's lifetime, we still had very high severity firmware bugs like PCIe signal instability, USB dropouts, TPM stutter, etc. running amok - and we still deal with EDC current limiter bug thanks to the partial lock on the X3D being implemented in a biblically lazy way that ended up affecting other CPUs as well, and that's after holding up on a segment of the buyers (300 series owners) for basically a year, even going as far as making up ridiculous lies like that BIOS ROM chip capacity tale of theirs. AMD should be ashamed. 

AGESA 1.2.0.8 is supposed to fix it, my B550-E received a BIOS update recently, but there has been no mention of 1.2.0.8 implementation in the patch notes, just a generic improve system compatibility. However, it seems the AMD Overclocking section has been redone in the BIOS, might have fixed it... might not. I did not test it yet.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 30, 2022)

Thread has run its course.


----------

